# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  Liverpool vs Birmingham

## Flozza

does any one know where i can listen/watch it. i dont have sky and i can't seem to find it on any channels xx

----------


## Cornishbabe

Radio 5 live. I think. but i dont know the frequency

----------


## chance

695 is the frequency i think,not sure if it will be on there though,maybe arsenal?

----------


## Flozza

great thanks, i think its 609 x x x

----------


## chance

sky sports 1 is a good place to get updates

----------

